# Solved: Install on a Toshiba Portege 3500



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a used Toshiba Portege 3500 on craigslist with hopes of putting Linux on it. Unfortunately, I overlooked that it doesn't have a CD drive. Any suggestions on how to get Linux in? It doesn't have an operating system on it now. 

Please help!!!
IamBeam


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Install from bootable USB.

Many popular Linux distros are able to create a bootable USB installer from the live CD/DVD.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I don't think that I can boot from a usb on this machine. I'm willing to try. Do you know how to create the bootable USB?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Create a bootable with unetbootin. Available for Linux, Mac or Windows. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

If the BIOS does not support booting from USB try plop. http://blog.brothersoft.com/2008/12...-cdrom-even-if-bios-not-supported-using-plop/


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Unetbootin wouldn't work because I can't boot with a USB. PLOP sounds interesting, but how do I get it on the hard drive without a working computer?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

iambeam said:


> PLOP sounds interesting, but how do I get it on the hard drive without a working computer?


There's no point in putting PLOP (which is an excellent piece of software, BTW).
If you can put PLOP on the hard drive, you could just as easily install Linux on it. I'd skip that step.

Best to remove the hard drive and install Linux in another computer with an adapter, then replace the drive in the tablet.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

That sounds like it would be the best idea. I tried taking out the hard drive of a compaq pesario and inserting the Toshiba hard drive then firing it up. It didn't work. I have a desktop I can use. Can you give me some direction on that? Someone else told me that I could just hook the hard drive up with the ribbon cord on the back. What do you think?


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I was able to do the install by attaching the Hard Drive to a USB enclosure. I haven't been able to connect to the internet though. If any of you have any advice on that, see my other thread and help me out.

thanks again.


----------

